# There’s a part of the movie that I don’t like!



## Outré (Apr 11, 2022)

So here’s the deal. Everybody has a movie that they love but there’s one part of the movie that just sucks… tell us about that one part.

For me it’s the movie Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. I love this movie and I watch it several times a year… but the part when Charlie’s mom sings the song “Look up Charlie” practically makes me want a gag, literally. But you know what? It’s worth it because this is AWSOME!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 11, 2022)

I didn't think Lion King 2019 was so bad. I acutally liked it. But everyone else hated it.   I hated the Broadway show that everyone else loved.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 11, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I didn't think Lion King 2019 was so bad. I acutally liked it. But everyone else hated it.   I hated the Broadway show that everyone else loved.




Isn't there a scene in the Broadway show where Simba goes all weird and Timon nearly drowns because of him? I'm guessing you didn't like that scene. (I haven't seen it but I've heard about it.)

Edit: I'm guessing that you love meerkats.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 11, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Isn't there a scene in the Broadway show where Simba goes all weird and Timon nearly drowns because of him? I'm guessing you didn't like that scene. (I haven't seen it but I've heard about it.)
> 
> Edit: I'm guessing that you love meerkats.


I just didn't like the show as a whole.  I felt they tried to make it too close to the cartoon version.   Some of the costume designs reminded me of descriptions of people's LSD trips....the bad ones.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 11, 2022)

The ending of Artificial Intelligence. Most people seem to hate it because it's not the ideal happy ending. But real life doesn't always have a happy ending either.  It's actually my favorite part of the film. Maybe I'm a masochist. But IDK, those alien robot creatures do seem to genuinely  care for him and want him to be happy; and they do try to fulfill his only wish.  I also interpreted the ending as him dying and going to Heaven.

The ending of the animated version of Plague Dogs. I thought the "island" was a metaphor for Heaven.   But everyone else seems to hate that movie for that reason.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 13, 2022)

The ending to Fox & the Hound I found depressing.


----------



## Baalf (Apr 20, 2022)

Outré said:


> So here’s the deal. Everybody has a movie that they love but there’s one part of the movie that just sucks… tell us about that one part.
> 
> For me it’s the movie Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory. I love this movie and I watch it several times a year… but the part when Charlie’s mom sings the song “Look up Charlie” practically makes me want a gag, literally. But you know what? It’s worth it because this is AWSOME!



My biggest problem with that song is just how... boring it is.


----------

